# Speed paint!



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Buckskin Splash Arabian! :lol:

Yeah I know it doesn't exist, but I did it for Howrse so....

Speed paint and line art, please excuse the messiness of the lines, coloring and what not.












.......
Oh dear I messed up that tail didn't I 
AND THE WITHERS....


Oh god don't look!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think its great!!!! The only thing I see is the front right leg appears a tidbit longer than the left but you did a great job with it! How long did it take you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I did this in about an hour in a half. Like I said, speed! XD

Usually it takes me a day or two....erf.


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

*GASP* I want a buckskin paint arabian horse!!


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Tamibunny said:


> *GASP* I want a buckskin paint arabian horse!!


I know right! :lol:

It's kind of sad that Arabians don't carry dilutes....or Splash genes...


A girl can dream, amirite?!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Well Cool!


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Agreed! 





twogeldings said:


> I know right! :lol:
> 
> It's kind of sad that Arabians don't carry dilutes....or Splash genes...
> 
> ...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Interesting coloring!


----------

